# Reaper won't work with FiiO Olympus 2-E10K



## ☻ (Apr 24, 2021)

If I plug my headphones directly into the computer using DirectSound audio driver, Reaper performs perfectly. If I go through my FiiO Olympus 2-E10K nothing works. Playback seems to run at 1/100th the speed, huge midi input delay, etc. No matter what I do, I can't seem to make it work. Any clue as to what's going on and how to fix it?


----------



## robgb (Apr 24, 2021)

That's a headphone amp, right? It plugs in via the headphone jack not USB? If so, the problem isn't Reaper. Reaper doesn't even know it exists. If you're not using an audio interface you will encounter all kinds of problems.


----------



## ryans (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello, you could try using ASIO4ALL driver

Or FiiO might have their own ASIO drivers you can download.


----------



## ☻ (Apr 24, 2021)

robgb said:


> That's a headphone amp, right? It plugs in via the headphone jack not USB? If so, the problem isn't Reaper. Reaper doesn't even know it exists. If you're not using an audio interface you will encounter all kinds of problems.


It is a headphone amp, yes, but it doesn't plug in via headphone jack; it plugs in through USB.


----------



## robgb (Apr 25, 2021)

wonzo said:


> It is a headphone amp, yes, but it doesn't plug in via headphone jack; it plugs in through USB.


Even if it connects vis USB, it's not a sound card and should have no effect on Reaper. Get a proper audio interface.


----------



## ☻ (Apr 25, 2021)

robgb said:


> Even if it connects vis USB, it's not a sound card and should have no effect on Reaper. Get a proper audio interface.


I'll definitely be doing that. Recommendations?

I did notice something odd about the amp though.. If I simply plug in a usb microphone the issue vanishes. Take it out, issue comes back.


----------



## robgb (Apr 25, 2021)

wonzo said:


> I'll definitely be doing that. Recommendations?
> 
> I did notice something odd about the amp though.. If I simply plug in a usb microphone the issue vanishes. Take it out, issue comes back.


This guy is probably the best authority on interfaces.



https://www.youtube.com/user/JayKayRause


----------



## fakemaxwell (Apr 25, 2021)

I did some searching, was curious what was going on. Seeing reports of problems with not only Reaper- Ableton, Studio One also with similar issues. So I think this looks to be a device problem.


----------

